# some old work



## derangedred (Apr 13, 2005)

Most of this is old, unfortunately I no longer have my digicam, so I cant put new stuff up for you, which is a lot more advanced then this but I thjought i'd share anyhow!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

Hey derangedred, I like this one the most, did you paint it?










Greg


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

Who inspired this painting?










Greg


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

Might have been inspired from the quote: "Snake with tits"... teehee. 



Im still the same person said:


> Who inspired this painting?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## derangedred (Apr 13, 2005)

"Im still the same person", yes I did paint that

and to Darren

that is a reproduction of a piece of surrealist art I once seen.

But to "Im still the same person"

all those paintings are ones I did.

My digital camera broke a while back and I haven't been able to afford a new one, but I have tons of work thats a lot better due to all of that work is several years old, and Ive evolved as an artist.

Art work gets better with time, and my work is a lot more percise, accurate with more creative ideas these days. More original, instead of just reproductions. Ill try and get some up as soon as possible cause Id love to show you guys!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

I look forward to seeing it.
*Pushes you out the door and Say's "Go and buy a digital camera"*

Greg


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

Surrealism? One of my favourites would be this one:

The Temptation of St. Anthony - Salvador Dal?


----------



## severed (Jun 11, 2007)

Oh god I hate Dali... crap I tell you, CRAP!! 

I love the tree pictures though, they offer an interesting perspective and they're so crisp.


----------



## Max_Power (Oct 26, 2006)

severed said:


> Oh god I hate Dali... crap I tell you, CRAP!! .


 :shock: I'll pretend I didnt hear that


----------



## derangedred (Apr 13, 2005)

Surrealism is based on erotica

Im not a big fan of it because all it is naked ladies, or men getting blow jobs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

Huh? :?

What's wrong with that? I believe the magic number is 8 :wink: (Little inside joke there for ya)



derangedred said:


> Surrealism is based on erotica
> 
> Im not a big fan of it because all it is naked ladies, or men getting blow jobs.


----------



## derangedred (Apr 13, 2005)

Because its completely sexist


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

You didn't state anything about women getting selfish pleasure from men? After all... that's also sexist.

In the end, women and men are the same when it comes to IQ, some have it high, so don't. Women aren't might to be as strong as men... although some can be... and men aren't meant to give birth to babies... so "together" we are strong.


----------

